# Big paws, big dog?



## kabarbee (Dec 13, 2014)

So is the saying true? Winston has big paws, but weighs less than the average golden puppy at his age. He turned 5 months today and weighs 25 lbs, but he has huge paws. And is tall. Does this mean he may be big? I kind of want him to be big... I feel like he may have been the runt of the litter. Do some Goldens grow slower?


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

He looks very similar to our newest pup (Foxy JH) she seemed to have big feet at a young age but turned out to be a small golden, but she has so much drive and good hunting instincts for field work, we are thrilled with her. She ways less than 50 lbs. we like the lighter weight, as it may help with any future hip problems. Below is her at 14wks and today, just over 2 years old.

Regardless, I am not sure large paws, when young always translates to large finished dog. The parents usually show the story.

By the way, he is a very good looking pup!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Everybody always said that about Brady, including the vet. He grew within standard.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

cubbysan said:


> Everybody always said that about Brady, including the vet. He grew within standard.


Same with my Hank. He is within the standard at 75 lbs. Some puppies mature slower than others. What size were the parents?


----------



## kabarbee (Dec 13, 2014)

Both parents were 75 pounds


----------



## craigieboy90 (Mar 1, 2014)

In my experience no, mostly if he/she has big paws as a pup they'll have big paws when older, doesn't mean they'll be a big dog. 

Robbie on the right had big paws and head as a pup and had big paws and head when he grew up but was a he was just an average size retriever. Just the same size /height as Elsa on the right.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Nope. 










^ See the paws on the puppy in the left picture. He grew up to be our shortest golden at 23" (best weight was between 65 and 72).


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max had big paws and people used to say, "wait until he grows into those big feet." However, Max was a big puppy--30 pounds at 11 weeks--and grew to become a very big Golden Retriever. His father was a big Golden also.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Everyone who saw Penny said she was going to be big because of her paws, but she didn't grow up to be a large dog.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Not necessarily. Bear had huge paws as a puppy. Everyone told us he'd grow to be 90+ lbs. Nope. He's a healthy 68-73 lbs. Just with big paws. Which I love, tbh, cause it distributes his weight more effectively.


----------



## Lise123 (Jan 1, 2014)

Bailey has huge paws, and everyone keeps saying, "He's going to be a whopper!" But he's finished growing, and he's around 72 pounds. Totally within the normal range for a dog from conformation lines.

His mom is on the small side, and she has enormous paws, too.

But your puppy is gorgeous, and he will grow a lot more, so don't worry! And when he's large and still plopping down in your lap, you may remember the days when you thought he was on the small side with longing.


----------



## vnairp11 (Dec 16, 2014)

Usually big paws does mean a larger adult dog but their growth will also depend on other things like diet.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Nope! My Yogi's paws are huge, as are his Dad GCH Detour, but he's a 61 pounder as a 2 year old Golden. I love those big paws and his compact smaller size!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

Helo has big paws and is just a normal size, 72 pound golden.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Nope. I was concerned poor Rosco was going to develop a big paw complex as that's what everyone said from 10wks onwards. Other than being long and growing faster, he stabilized into a 72-75lb dog.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Remy is a big/tall guy - and but to this day people say - "holy smokes look at the size of his paws!" I promise at six and a half, he is done growing. Bottom line - 

Know what they say about big feet?







































BIG SHOES! 



:--big_grin:


----------



## Argos&Reay48 (Feb 14, 2014)

Brave said:


> Not necessarily. Bear had huge paws as a puppy. Everyone told us he'd grow to be 90+ lbs. Nope. He's a healthy 68-73 lbs. Just with big paws. Which I love, tbh, cause it distributes his weight more effectively.
> 
> View attachment 473641
> 
> View attachment 473657



I think our pups looks SO much alike! It's crazy!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

It's actually not about the feet, but how much bone they have. Not sure if it follows that pattern for Goldens, but all Great Danes have big feet, but you can tell by the bones in the front legs, (heavier, more knobby), if they're going to be on the larger side. You can tell that the Harlequin, (black and white), puppy will probably not get as big as the other puppies shown:


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Argos&Reay48 said:


> I think our pups looks SO much alike! It's crazy!



Holy smokes! It's like a doppelgänger!!


----------

